
The Flynn Effect - dmichulke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect
======
punanen
This is more commonly know, but does not fit into wikipedia agenda:

>Wicherts also points out international evidence that average IQs can rise
dramatically over time — by as much as 20 points in the Netherlands between
1952 and 1982, for example. In fact, Africa’s current estimated "average IQ"
is about the same as Britain’s in 1948. The phenomenon of rising average IQ
scores over time is known as the "Flynn effect," named after political
scientist Jim Flynn, who popularized the result.

